# advice request: Culinary Career, CHIC?



## ninja12 (Apr 8, 2002)

I am a college student at Bradley University in Peoria Illinois. I have been having doubts about my selected major (which is the only reason I am at this school) and am intrested in going to The Cooking and Hospitality Institute of Chicago. I have worked as a cook before and realize the long hours and strenuous work involved in this industry and I feel that this is what I would really like to do. Also does anyone know much about the Cooking and Hospitality Institute of Chicago? Is it a good school? What kind of reputation does it have? I would appreciate any information given. Thank you.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I really can't answer your question, but I wish you the best of luck.

But Bradley University?!?!?!? Your guys beat *MY* team from Beloit College on "College Bowl" back in 1970 (I'll bet you weren't even born yet!!). Bradley? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## dessertchef (Oct 17, 2002)

I live in Texas and CHIC called me up one day and talked to me. I just don't know if I should go to Austin or Chicago for school. I don't know what kind of chef I want to be but I'm thinking about taking everything that culinary art schools have to offer, so I can be really good at cooking and make my man food all the time (hehehehe) . I'm going to see if my man would follow me to where ever I am going for school and then if get married we would live where ever my school is. Well, got to go for now, ttfn, chow, adios, laters, bye. (hehehehe)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There are plenty of great schools where you are. Joliet college has a good program, CHIC is good, Kendall College is good, Art Institute of Chicago is 'spensive but good if you can afford it, and then further north there's Elgin Community College.

Kuan


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

For some reason I'd take Kendall over CHIC...........
Oh well, I'm wierd that way.


----------



## ardge (Jan 4, 2003)

Feel free to aim some CHIC questions my way. I am happily a student there.

RJ


----------



## xtylerx (Jan 16, 2003)

i do really like it. the quality of instructors seems to have been slightly watered down, by the time this willl even matter to you, you will be able to get into classes with instructors who you know, know there stuff. all in all though i really like the school and am happy with my education there. email if you have any ??s


----------

